# I really hope I have IBS other than somthing more serious..



## anthony_22 (Jul 31, 2015)

22 y/o male.

Alright guys, this has to be the most useful forum I've ever found. Anyways, I want to know if there is other people experienceing the same symptoms as I am. Well I am experiecing stomach cramps, excessive gas mostly all day long, but it's nothing painful. I have these periods when I am doing good, no stomach pain, cramps, or gas. Well I am in one of those flare ups as we speak. During the time I am not experiencing no problems I have normal BM's, and the usual Sometimes I do have orange toned stool with mucus, and sometimes looks like green mucus. I never noticed any traces of blood so that doesn't worry me AS MUCH.

Then times like these I have cramps pretty much all day and random pains. My stomach starts to hurt pretty decently and usually feels better after a BM... with diahrrea. Then I go about my day, and it happens all over again about twice a day usually.

Now I have just noticed my appetite isn't as strong as it used to be. I get hunger pains every once in a while, but never like before. And the other new symptom is mild random back pain which doesn't last long at all, I'd say about a minute then goes away for a good amount of time. Then I have these VERY sharp random pains deep inside my rectum that sometimes takes my breath away. The cramps last for about a second, then goes away...but it keeps happening for hours just randomly. Sometimes I feel it near my genitals, and through to my stomach. But have bear in mind that these pains never last over a few seconds. They just keep happening, and happening, and they go away for a few days. Like today I've been having them all day long, and now when I try to pass gas it hurts, it feels like every thing is just sore.

Well I am 22 years old with no health insurance.. Yeah I know, I'm just in a bump in the road at the moment..

So I hope someone can shine a light on me, and give me some peace of mind. I have anxeity, and at times my anxiety makes me think I have cancer and I start to feel worse, and worse until I have an axiety attack..

Well I hope some one out there is expericing the same things I am.. Any input is very welcome.. Thank you for reading this long post.. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## david_b (Aug 2, 2015)

anthony_22 said:


> 22 y/o male.
> 
> Alright guys, this has to be the most useful forum I've ever found. Anyways, I want to know if there is other people experiencing the same symptoms as I am. Well I am experiecing stomach cramps, excessive gas mostly all day long, but it's nothing painful. I have these periods when I am doing good, no stomach pain, cramps, or gas. Well I am in one of those flare ups as we speak. During the time I am not experiencing no problems I have normal BM's, and the usual Sometimes I do have orange toned stool with mucus, and sometimes looks like green mucus. I never noticed any traces of blood so that doesn't worry me AS MUCH.
> 
> ...


Hey Anthony and all friends,

I am 30 yo. I have all the symptoms that you mentioned above all are the same,

My symptoms:

Alternative diarrhea/Constipation

Gas

Abdominal Bloating

Incomplete Emptying (Sometimes)

Inflammation in the selected part in the picture

no blood in the stool and ...,

I had chronic constipation many years, but I never experienced IBS anymore. I have doubt that it is cancer or IBD. as you said it become worse with anxiety. first, I thought I have diverticulitis I did double contrast barium enema the doctor said there is no any evidence of diverticulitis. he prescribed Antibiotics and stool softener pills. there is no any problem in my small Intestine just left side of my large intestine (I already mentioned places) burning when stool is passing that region. I actually don't know what kind of disease I have, because, most of the symptoms are the same.


Colitis: Inflammation of the colon. Inflammatory bowel disease or infections are the most common causes.
Diverticulosis: Small weak areas in the colon's muscular wall allow the colon's lining to protrude through, forming tiny pouches called diverticuli. Diverticuli usually cause no problems, but can bleed or become inflamed.
Diverticulitis: When diverticuli become inflamed or infected, diverticulitis results. Abdominal pain and constipation are common symptoms.
Inflammatory bowel disease: A name for either Crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis. Both conditions can cause colon inflammation (colitis).
Crohn's disease: An inflammatory condition that usually affects the colon and intestines. Abdominal pain and diarrhea (which may be bloody) are symptoms.
Ulcerative colitis: An inflammatory condition that usually affects the colon and rectum. Like Crohn's disease, bloody diarrhea is a common symptom of ulcerative colitis.
Colon polyps: Polyps are growths inside the colon. Colon cancer can often develop in these tumors after many years.
 
Colon cancer: Cancer of the colon affects more than 100,000 Americans each year. Most colon cancer is preventable through regular screening.
Rectal cancer: Colon and rectal cancer are similar in prognosis and treatment. Doctors often consider them together as colorectal cancer.










Thank you all. any help is very welcome.

I am looking for your reply.


----------

